

New Computer Architectures and their Relationship to Physics (1981) - TriinT
http://stochastix.files.wordpress.com/2008/12/new-computer-architectures-and-their-relationship-to-physics-danny-hillis.pdf

======
jacquesm
There's an idea for an FPGA project, building a CM or it's closest equivalent.

Interesting observations about wires in there.

